# Ace vs Doflamingo



## Pirao (Mar 24, 2015)

Diff DD wins? And weakest person that would help Ace beat DD?


----------



## Ghost (Mar 24, 2015)

Mingo wins high diff in 1 vs 1. Ace and Luffy together should beat Dolamingo 10 times out of 10. Maybe even someone like Sanji is enough.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Weakest person that would help ace win... hmm Vista maybe.

Dude, ace is 2-3x stronger than pre-skip luffy (current luffy 10x pre-skip luffy). he was only on the crew bcuz he had potential for the future and was roger's son.


----------



## Pirao (Mar 24, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Weakest person that would help ace win... hmm Vista maybe.
> 
> Dude, *ace is 2-3x stronger than pre-skip luffy* (current luffy 10x pre-skip luffy). he was only on the crew bcuz he had potential for the future and was roger's son.



Ace was not that weak. He should be around Zoro's current lvl. Anything else would not make sense to the feats he showed and how he was portrayed.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 24, 2015)

Again, he was portrayed well just like pre-skip luffy was portrayed well. Pre-skip luffywas portrayed to be as useful as one of the mid lvl Whitebeard Pirates, but we all know he wasn't even *close* to that strength then. Ace was liked and favorited becuz of his heritage. that's the only rson he was 3rd division commander ( i think)


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 24, 2015)

What about Ace vs. Jinbe, which ended in a stalemate, supposedly a long time before he met his demise? His strength could have grown a lot since that time, while Jinbe's strength probably didn't change. He also defeated Doma, someone who made a name for himself in the new world and was good enough to be one of Whitebeards main allies.

Ace simply can't be less than half as strong as current Luffy, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo destroys him in strength and quality.
**


----------



## Luke (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo wins with medium difficulty. 

I'd say Luffy or Kidd.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 24, 2015)

Do we really need to go through this cycle with every DD-Pirate? People overrated the shit out of the executives, than they lost, and now they are underrated. People overrated the shit, out the seats, than they lost, and now they are underrated. People are overrating the shit out of DD, than he'll...well you get the picture.

There's nothing indicating that DD is substantially stronger than Ace, if his is at all. Ace has one of the strongest DF in the manga, could turn cities to ash with his Hiken, nearly cover half an island with his entei, was a top WB commander, fight a nigh equal battle with Yami-Teach, and keep pace with serious Admirals (only loosing out to Akainu due to type advantage) in multiple instances. Ace is fully capable of defeating DD on his own, whether that's with a high degree of difficult or him needing some of the circumstances on his side to do so, IDK, as Ace's exact level is not entirely clear and DD is no slouch himself.


----------



## Bernkastel (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo should win with high diff.
His haki is top notch,has a deadly DF,hax and great stats overall.
And i'm pretty sure that if Parasite was able to restrain Jozu it will work on Ace too.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo wins with high difficulty. He's more impressive in most categories and not really less impressive in any. Definitely more impressive in terms of physical strength and Haki considering he overpowered Luffy. As far as attack power goes if he loses to Ace it's by a hair at most considering feats like cutting Oars Jr's leg off and being implied to be able to finish Sanji with an Over Heat. Bird Cage's range shows how big his AOE can be if he wants it to and keep in mind we haven't seen his full arsenal, he's undoubtedly going to show more moves against Luffy. His durability should be superior to Ace's as he took a Red Hawk at least as well or better than Ace took a punch from Teach, and while Teach is strong I don't think he's so strong that his basic punches are as strong as a super-charged G2/Hardening finisher like RH. Speed-wise, Doffy was able to nearly blitz Luffy and has been punking Law in CQC. Ace has some feats of reacting to Admirals which is pretty neat, but they're unquantifiable as we don't know how much effort the Admirals were putting in. I don't really know if I see Ace owning Law as hard as DD did with just physical ability, or borderline blitzing Luffy, but at best their speed is roughly equal. Endurance wise Ace should be on DD's level.

So basically:

Strength: DD > Ace
Haki: DD > Ace
Speed: DD >= Ace
Durability: DD > Ace
Endurance: DD ~ Ace
Attack power: DD <=> Ace
AOE: DD ~ Ace
Range: DD > Ace (Over Heat, and Bird Cage)
Hax: DD > Ace (Parasite may or may not work though)

Overall: DD > Ace


----------



## Amol (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo definitely wins .
He has proved that he is stronger than M3 level fighters .
I consider Ace more or less equal to Law and we saw DD overpowering him twice.
So DD wins with High diff .


----------



## Ruse (Mar 24, 2015)

DD mid diffs
Weakest person to help: Zoro


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 24, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Diff DD wins? And weakest person that would help Ace beat DD?



DD beats him into paste. 

Add in Law or Zolo. Assuming they can resist Parasite otherwise they are still fucked.


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo high-very high difficulty. I think Sanji is enough to tip the scale


----------



## Gohara (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo wins with mid to high difficulty, IMO.  Ace would need Hancock's help to defeat Doflamingo.


----------



## tanman (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo mid diffs him.
PIS Doflamingo high diffs him.


----------



## Teach (Mar 24, 2015)

Ace should be able to beat him with high difficulty. There's nothing that suggests Ace couldn't keep up with Doflamingo. That's all Ace needs to beat Doflamingo.


----------



## TheWiggian (Mar 24, 2015)

DD wins mid (low-high diff).

Zoro secures the kill after Ace dies.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2015)

Teach said:


> Ace should be able to beat him with high difficulty. There's nothing that suggests Ace couldn't keep up with Doflamingo. That's all Ace needs to beat Doflamingo.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Mar 24, 2015)

My version:  Luffy <= Ace <= Yami BB < DD 

BB had "only" mid (high) difficulty against Ace because of his handicap versus Logia user. 

On the other hand Luffy would push Yami BB to high (low) difficulty through being generaly weaker than Ace by a very slim margin.

DD should have greater Haki to encounter Ace. He doesn't need the YYnM to proof himself against Logia user.
 It's obivous that DD isn't a worse matchup than Yami BB in this case. 

Therefor Ace gives DD similar difficulty which Yami BB could give to DD. 
Mid (high) diff. win for Joker.


----------



## MYJC (Mar 24, 2015)

Doffy wins with about the same diff he beat Law with.


----------



## ShadoLord (Mar 24, 2015)

Doflamingo wins with lower end of high-diff, and Ace will need an M3 level fighter to help defeat Doflamingo.


----------



## trance (Mar 24, 2015)

Doffy mid diffs. Luffy and Law are around as strong as Ace and Doffy has repeatedly overpowered both of them with a noticeable level of ease. His fire-based AoE abilities may be a bit troublesome but Doffy is no slouch either in terms of offense and defense - the former was firmly shown when a simple kicked put Kaku's tower-splitting Rankakyu to shame and the latter was proven when his Spider Web cleanly blocked Luffy's Elephant Gun.


----------



## Kaito (Mar 25, 2015)

Mingo beats him silly.


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol @ people underestimating Ace in here. With that being said though, DD wins very high difficulty.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 25, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Doflamingo wins with high difficulty. He's more impressive in most categories and not really less impressive in any. Definitely more impressive in terms of physical strength and Haki considering he overpowered Luffy. As far as attack power goes if he loses to Ace it's by a hair at most considering feats like cutting Oars Jr's leg off and being implied to be able to finish Sanji with an Over Heat. Bird Cage's range shows how big his AOE can be if he wants it to and keep in mind we haven't seen his full arsenal, he's undoubtedly going to show more moves against Luffy. His durability should be superior to Ace's as he took a Red Hawk at least as well or better than Ace took a punch from Teach, and while Teach is strong I don't think he's so strong that his basic punches are as strong as a super-charged G2/Hardening finisher like RH. Speed-wise, Doffy was able to nearly blitz Luffy and has been punking Law in CQC. Ace has some feats of reacting to Admirals which is pretty neat, but they're unquantifiable as we don't know how much effort the Admirals were putting in. I don't really know if I see Ace owning Law as hard as DD did with just physical ability, or borderline blitzing Luffy, but at best their speed is roughly equal. Endurance wise Ace should be on DD's level.
> 
> So basically:
> 
> ...



How the heck is DD = to Ace in AOE wtf...

Anyways, i wanna know... could Ace melt DDs strings?

If so Ace wins.


----------



## trance (Mar 25, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> How the heck is DD = to Ace in AOE wtf...
> 
> Anyways, i wanna know... could Ace melt DDs strings?
> 
> If so Ace wins.



His strings can resist the heat of Issho's meteors, which are set ablaze at high temperatures from entering the atmosphere and subsequently, moving at massively hypersonic velocities.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Mar 25, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> How the heck is DD = to Ace in AOE wtf...
> 
> Anyways, i wanna know... could Ace melt DDs strings?
> 
> If so Ace wins.



Ace has Doflamingo beat in AoE but the latter's attacks are significantly more deadly than the former's (Ace) because of the wide array of ways they can be employed in battle with their lethality being almost undefendable against people who do not have adequate mastery over their Haki. 

As for whether Doflamingo's strings are prone to melting upon contact with the large amount of vigorous heat from which Ace's flames emit? I do not think they'll melt upon contact with Ace's flames because Doflamingo can imbue Haki on his strings to prevent any types of damage on them from Ace's vigorous flames.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 25, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> How the heck is DD = to Ace in AOE wtf...
> 
> Anyways, i wanna know... could Ace melt DDs strings?
> 
> If so Ace wins.



Doflamingo's Overheat spans kilometers, Birdcage is small country level, and White Break was pretty huge for a casual attack from Dofla.


----------



## Coruscation (Mar 25, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> How the heck is DD = to Ace in AOE wtf...
> 
> Anyways, i wanna know... could Ace melt DDs strings?
> 
> If so Ace wins.



Have you seen Bird Cage? It's far larger than than Entei, like waaay larger, judging by comparing it to Pica's golem. And we now know that Doflamingo can make it close in, which means he can pretty much destroy everything within its sphere that can be cut by his strings, which should be almost everything. So this gives him a massive AOE bigger than anything Ace can do. However Ace likely has more AOE with an average attack compared to DD, so I just put a = between them. But keep in mind we haven't seen everything from DD while we've likely seen Ace's full capabilities with his DF, given he's dead and all.


----------



## Tenma (Mar 25, 2015)

DD mid diff, kinda like with wounded, tired Law. If Ace gets cocky or careless I can see this being low diff.


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Mar 25, 2015)

Ace dies again.........


----------



## luffy99 (Mar 26, 2015)

if axe have HAKI i think he can do


----------



## yantos (Mar 28, 2015)

dofla mid(high) diffs ace at worst


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Have you seen Bird Cage? It's far larger than than Entei, like waaay larger, judging by comparing it to Pica's golem. And we now know that Doflamingo can make it close in, which means he can pretty much destroy everything within its sphere that can be cut by his strings, which should be almost everything. So this gives him a massive AOE bigger than anything Ace can do. However Ace likely has more AOE with an average attack compared to DD, so I just put a = between them. But keep in mind we haven't seen everything from DD while we've likely seen Ace's full capabilities with his DF, given he's dead and all.



Birdcage is not really an attack tho. -_-


----------



## Nox (Mar 28, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Birdcage is not really an attack tho. -_-



Then what is it?


----------



## Yuki (Mar 28, 2015)

Bambino said:


> Then what is it?



A emergency extinction plan.

He would never use on a single person nor would it be very effective on a single person in a 1v1 fight.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 28, 2015)

Amol said:


> Doflamingo definitely wins .
> He has proved that he is stronger than M3 level fighters .
> I consider Ace more or less equal to Law and we saw DD overpowering him twice.
> So DD wins with High diff .



Basically this.


----------

